# PC für ca. 350 Euro



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2016)

*PC für ca. 350 Euro*

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle gerade für jemanden nen kleinen Multimedia-PC zusammen, der hauptsächlich für's Internet und für Filme genutzt werden soll, gezockt werden soll damit nicht. Das Budget steht bei ca. 350 Euro, maximal (aber ungern) bei 400 Euro. Ein Laptop ist keine Option.

Folgende Komponenten hab ich provisorisch schon bei Alternate rausgesucht, bin mir bei einigen Sachen aber nicht ganz sicher:

- Prozessor:       AMD FX-4300 "Vishera" Bulk (ist da 'n Lüfter dabei?)
- Mainboard:      ASRock 980DE3/U3S3 R2.0
- Speicher:         G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
- GPU:                ZOTAC GT 710 ZONE Edition
- Festplatte:       Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB
- Gehäuse:        Sharkoon VS4-S
- Netzteil:           Enermax MAXPRO 400W
- DVD-Brenner: LG GH24NSD1

Preis: 316,74 EUR Verworfen


Erstmal die Hauptfrage: Macht diese Zusammenstellung so Sinn? Wo kann man noch (sinnvoll) sparen oder wo hab ich zu sehr gespart?

Dinge, die mich beschäftigen: 

- Das Netzteil erscheint mir ein bisschen zu overpowered, aber auf der anderen Seite: 42 Euro? Ähnliche Markennetzteile mit 300 Watt kosten auch nicht weniger und irgendwelcher Billig-Shite soll da auch nicht rein. Immerhin soll der Rechner einige Jahre halten.
- Der Prozessor ist ja nun schon ein paar Jahre alt, aber da nicht wirklich viel Leistung benötigt wird: Gibt es zu dem Preis (oder gar weniger) eine bessere Einsteiger-CPU?
- Sind 8 GB Ram zuviel bzw. wären 4 GB Ram zu wenig für Windows 7/8/10?
- Beim Mainboard hab ich geraten, da ist mir die Auswahl einfach zu groß, um einen Überblick zu haben, weil ich mich nicht häufig damit beschäftige. Ist das ok soweit?

Komplett andere Vorschläge (z. B. Intel statt AMD? Vielleicht sogar ein brauchbares Komplettsystem?), die ins Budget passen (wenn möglich bis maximal 350 Euro, mit wirklich guten Argumenten maximal 400 Euro) sind natürlich auch willkommen. 


Noch ein wichtiger Punkt: Da neben dem Monitor auch noch ein Fernseher angeschlossen wird und als eigener, separater Bildschirm funktionieren soll (z. B. um Filme aus ner Mediathek auf dem Fernseher zu schauen und gleichzeitig auf dem Monitor im Netz zu surfen) sind zwei Bildschirmanschlüsse ein Muss.


Noch was zum Betriebssystem: Windows 10 neu passt wohl nicht mehr mit ins Budget. Ältere Windows Versionen sind auf Alternate völlig überteuert. Aber es gibt ja derzeit bei Amazon Windows 7 und 8 Keys für jeweils ca. 20 Euro zu kaufen. Funktioniert das Upgrade auf Windows 10 auch mit diesen Versionen, deren Keys noch nicht registriert sind? Und falls ja: Wie funktioniert das dann mit der Installation, wenn man nur den Key hat, aber keinen Datenträger für Windows 7 und 8? Im Notfall hab ich zwar noch ne alte Windows 7 DVD hier liegen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die irgendwie an meinen Key gebunden ist, den ich vor ein paar Tagen zu Windows 10 aufgewertet habe.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## svd (21. Mai 2016)

Muss es denn ein "großer " PC sein?

Mein Vater ist ein ähnlicher Fall, viel Internet und YouTube, E-mail... das war's eigentlich.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, einen Barebone-Mini-PC zu kaufen. Netzteil und 4-Kern-Celeron sind ja schon dabei.
Ein 8GB-Stick SO-DIMM DDR3 kostet vlt. 25€, eine ca. 120GB SSD keine 40€ mehr. 
Falls nicht viele Daten gespeichert werden müssen, beliefen sich die Hardwaregesamtkosten unter 200€. Der Win-7-Key eben 20€.
Sollte viel Speicherplatz notwendig sein, läge ja eine 250GB-SSD noch voll im Budget oder zusätzlich eine externe USB3.0-HDD.

Ach so, falls "Filme schauen" DVDs beinhaltet, gibt es ja auch Modelle, wo du etwa ein Slimline-Laufwerk einbauen kannst.
(Sind die Filme aber in 4k-Streams, werden diese sparsamen Prozessoren wohl nicht leistungsfähig genug sein. )


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Muss es denn ein "großer " PC sein?
> 
> Mein Vater ist ein ähnlicher Fall, viel Internet und YouTube, E-mail... das war's eigentlich.
> 
> ...



Mit solchen Dingern hab ich mich ehrlich gesagt nie wirklich näher beschäftigt. Hat das Ding denn die nötige Power, um gleichzeitig nen Full HD Videostream auf dem Fernseher und komfortables Surfen im Internet auf dem Monitor gleichzeitig zu ermöglichen? Günstig soll das Ding ja auf jeden Fall sein, aber zusammen mit ner größeren Festplatte (sie nimmt viel an Filmen am PC auf, da reicht sicher keine 120 GB SSD), nem externen DVD Brenner usw. wäre das dann auch nicht mehr sooo viel günstiger, als ein "richtiger" PC.

Aber schlecht ist die Idee nicht, werde mich da nochmal ein wenig durchgooglen und nachfragen, ob sowas ne Option wäre.


*edit*

Ich bin gerade über dieses Gerät gestolpert, das auf den ersten Blick einen sehr interessanten Eindruck macht: Preishit Mini-PC Windows7 / 10 Edition SSD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Übersehe ich da irgendeinen Makel? Was mich ein wenig stutzig macht, ist die Bezeichnung "mit HDMI und VGA Ausgang", weiter unten nur als "Grafik Radeon 8330 bis 512MB HDMI/VGA" bezeichnet. Muss ich mir da Sorgen machen, dass es nur einen dieser Anschlüsse gibt und das zweite als Adapter mitgeliefert wird, oder kann ich davon ausgehen, dass damit tatsächlich zwei einzelne Anschlüsse gemeint sind, die auch tatsächlich zwei Bildschirme gleichzeitig mit erweitertem Desktop über beide Bildschirme ermöglichen? Das Dumme ist halt, dass es keine vernünftigen Bilder gibt, die auch alle Anschlüsse zeigen. *edit* Hat sich erledigt, hat jemand schon unter der Artikelbeschreibung gefragt und beide Anschlüsse sind vorhanden


----------



## Seegurkensalat (21. Mai 2016)

Also für Internet, Filme und Office reicht auch was wesentlich kleineres. ich habe meinem Dad folgendes zusammengeschraubt:

Asrock Am1B
AMD 5350
Arctic Alpine M1
LC-Power LC-1350mi
120 GB SSD
8GB 1600er Ram

Der ganze Spaß lag unter 200 Euro, das Teil ist winzig, lautlos und stromsparend. Er ist echt zufrieden. 

Alternativ, wenn mehr Power und ein internes Laufwerk erforderlich sind, würde ich auf die Grafikkarte verzichten und einen A10 7850k in einem hübschen Cube wie dem Sharkoon QB Oneverbauen. Die APU ist erstaunlich leistungsstark. In dem Fall aber auf guten Speicher achten, davon profitiert er stark.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Also für Internet, Filme und Office reicht auch was wesentlich kleineres. ich habe meinem Dad folgendes zusammengeschraubt:
> 
> Asrock Am1B
> AMD 5350
> ...



Das klingt ziemlich gut (bis auf die Platte, da suche ich mal was größeres raus). Ein paar Sachen (z. B. das Mainboard) ist gar nicht im Alternate-Konfigurator vorhanden. Da geht's erst mit nem 41 Euro Mainboard los. Aber das System notiere ich mir mal als Option. Die "mehr Power"-Konfiguration wird aber nicht nötig sein, da wie gesagt nicht damit gespielt werden soll und wohl auch keine Videos gerendert werden oder sowas.

*edit*

Ok, ein paar Dinge hab ich noch geändert, aber es geht ungefähr in die Richtung (halt mit Sachen, die auch im Alternate-Konfigurator vorhanden sind + Mainboard mit Anschlüssen für zwei Bildschirme:

Prozessor:          AMD A6-5400K                                    (_32,49 EUR_)
Mainboard:         MSI A68HM-E33 V2                              (_47,99 EUR_)
Lüfter:                 wird mit CPU mitgeliefert                        (_0,00 EUR_)
Speicher:            Crucial DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit      (_30,99 EUR_)
GPU:                   Radeon HD 7540D auf CPU                   (_0,00 EUR_)
Festplatte:          Samsung MZ-750250BW 250 GB SSD (_79,90 EUR_)
Gehäuse:           Zalman T5, schwarz)                             (_24,99 EUR_)
Netzteil:              be quiet! System Power B8 300W         (_35,99 EUR_)
DVD-Brenner:    LG GH24NSD1                                      (_14,99 EUR_)
*Macht zusammen:  267,34 EUR*

*edit* Und natürlich ist die ganze Formatierung kaputt  Ich hoffe, man kann es trotzdem lesen.

Und zu dem Preis steckt sogar noch ne neue Windows 10 Lizenz gerade so im Budget. Wären dann zusammen 367,24 EUR, mit 4 GB statt 8 GB 350 Euro. Weiß jemand, ob der Zusammenbau bei Alternate schon im Preis drin steckt, wenn man den Konfigurator benutzt?

*nochmal edit* Und für mich selbst ne Notiz, damit ich's nicht vergesse: Eine Alternative mit 4 GB Ram und ohne SSD, dafür nem 1 TB Rotierer und inkl. Windows 10:

Prozessor:          AMD A6-5400K                                    (_32,49 EUR_)
Mainboard:         MSI A68HM-E33 V2                              (_47,99 EUR_)
Lüfter:                 wird mit CPU mitgeliefert                        (_0,00 EUR_)
Speicher:            Crucial DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit      (_14,29 EUR_)
GPU:                   Radeon HD 7540D auf CPU                   (_0,00 EUR_)
Festplatte: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB (_49,49 EUR_)
Gehäuse:           Zalman T5, schwarz)                             (_24,99 EUR_)
Netzteil:              be quiet! System Power B8 300W         (_35,99 EUR_)
DVD-Brenner:    LG GH24NSD1                                      (_14,99 EUR_)
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM Alternate (_99,90 EUR_)
*Macht zusammen: 320,13 EUR*


----------



## Seegurkensalat (21. Mai 2016)

Im Prinzip kannst Du bei den Ansprüchen auch nicht viel verkehrt machen. Als Tipp noch für ein günstigeres Windows:
http://www.malo-shop.de/de/Windows-7-Professional-.html

Der Laden ist bei mir die Ecke rum, es gab eine richtige Rechnung + COA Aufkleber. Ich konnte ohne Probleme sofort Windows 10 damit aktivieren, ohne Hotline oder dergleichen. Die sind auch auf Amazon mit sehr guten bewertungen vertreten.


----------



## svd (21. Mai 2016)

Da die SSD ja nur dem Komfort Dient und doch viel gespeichert werden soll, tendierte ich persönlich zu 8GB RAM damit Windows flutscht und 1TB HDD.
Der kostenlose Upgrade von Windows-7 auf 10 muss doch noch gehen? Da reichte ja der 7-Produktkey?

Der Zusammenbau der Hardware kostet bei Alternate leider 99€.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2016)

Ich hab neulich einen Mini-PC zusammengestellt:

Gehäuse LC-Power LC-1320II Mini-ITX mit 90W Netzteil => 38€
Mainboard inkl CPU ASRock Q1900B-ITX => 62€ 
RAM 4GB Crucial CT51264BF160BJ (so-Dimm) => 14€

dazu eine SSD mit 120GB für 40€, natürlich kann man auch 240GB für 70-80€ nehmen oder eine Notebook-HDD mit 1000GB (50€) einbauen. zb HGST Travelstar 5K1000 1TB Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Damit bist du bei ca 150€. Dann hab ich zur Sicherheit optional noch für 6€ nen Nanoxia Deep Silence 60x60mm Lüfter eingebaut. Und da das Board kein onboard-USB3.0, sondern 2.0 hat, das Gehäuse vorne aber 3.0-Anschlüsse hat, noch einen Adapter (per Amazon marcetplace bestellt) für 5€, ODER man nimmt das ASRock Q19000-ITX, also ohne "B", das kostet 10€ mehr als das Q1900B und hat auch onboard 3.0. 

Oder man nimmt einfach ein anderes Gehäuse, was eh nur 2.0 hat. Oder man lässt es einfach, vlt braucht man die Frontports ja nicht   Ist denn ein DVD-Laufwerk zwingend gewünscht? Wenn ja, dann ein "slimline" nehmen, denn nur die passen in das og. Gehäuse. Da gibt es auch genug, die nur um die 14-15€ kosten. 


Insgesamt kommt man mit DVD-LW, Lüfter und Adapter auf ca 180€.

 Windows: Win7-Lizenz bei eBay für 20€. Ich hab hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/152035988433 schon 3 einwandfreie keys bestellt, damit kann man auch Win10 installieren bis Ende Juli. Auch ohne vorher win7 installieren zu müssen.


Dann hast du nen Mini-PC, den man sich auch einfach unter den Monitor stellen kann, für 200€, der stark genug für Filme, Musik, Surfen usw. ist. Evlt. kann man auch für Windows eine SSD mit 120GB nehmen plus eine kleine HDD, aber dann müsste man ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen, da in das og. nur 2x 2,5 oder 1x 2,5 + DVD passen.


----------



## svd (21. Mai 2016)

Hast du damit aber auch mal gleichzeitig einen Stream gesehen und im Internet gesörft?
Hier liegt ja der Knackpunkt. 

Aber Q1900B-ITX klingt auch nach Quadcore-Celeron. Persönlich, wäre mir so einer auch lieber, als ein höher getakteter Zweikerner.
Ist aber nur ein Gefühl, welchem ich noch nicht, über Benchmarks, nachgegangen bin.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Hast du damit aber auch mal gleichzeitig einen Stream gesehen und im Internet gesörft?
> Hier liegt ja der Knackpunkt.


 Das sollte die CPU an sich schaffen. Ich mein: CPUs in Smartphones sind teils schwächer und ermöglichen das ja trotzdem      die CPU ist ein j1900, der ist weit besser als die alten Atom-CPUs und sollte mit einem AMD A4-5000er vergleichbar sein. Ich VERMUTE, dass bei so was wie "X und Y gleichzeitig machen" eher das RAM der Knackpunkt wäre, dann nimmt man halt 2x4GB. 

Natürlich kann man auch auf Nummer sicher gehen und eine definitiv starke CPU nehmen. Aber was ich als Inspiration unbedingt überlegen würde wäre das Gehäuse: es gibt da einige ITX-Modelle inkl. Netzteil, die nur 30-50€ kosten.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Da die SSD ja nur dem Komfort Dient und doch viel gespeichert werden soll, tendierte ich persönlich zu 8GB RAM damit Windows flutscht und 1TB HDD.
> Der kostenlose Upgrade von Windows-7 auf 10 muss doch noch gehen? Da reichte ja der 7-Produktkey?
> 
> Der Zusammenbau der Hardware kostet bei Alternate leider 99€.





Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab neulich einen Mini-PC zusammengestellt:
> 
> Gehäuse LC-Power LC-1320II Mini-ITX mit 90W Netzteil => 38€
> Mainboard inkl CPU ASRock Q1900B-ITX => 62€
> ...



Ich glaube, inkl. Zusammenbau fällt die SSD inzwischen sowieso weg. Hab das mit den 99 Euro eben gesehen, irgendwie hatte ich auf irgendwas zwischen 20 und 50 Euro gehofft. Dann wird's wohl statt der Win10 Lizenz durch erstmal nur eine Win7 Lizenz. Ich denke mal, die restlichen Komponenten werde ich aber so beibehalten.

@Herbboy Dieses Mainboard (ASRock Q1900B-ITX) hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass da die CPU schon von Haus aus mit draufsteckt? Falls ja, und die Power ausreicht, um neben dem FullHD Filme schauen auch noch komfortabel im Internet zu surfen, dann klingt das ziemlich gut. Anschlüsse für zwei Bildschirme scheinen auch vorhanden zu sein (hab das ASRock Q1900M gefunden, das offenbar ähnlich ist). Ich google gerade rum, während ich das hier schreibe, von daher beantworte ich mir gerade Fragen, die ich gerade gestellt habe. .. ja, da steckt die CPU offenbar mit drauf  Klingt auf jeden Fall nach ner guten Idee.

*edit*

Aktuelle Zusammenstellung (es gibt ja leider keine wirklich guten Alternativen mit nem vernünftigen PC-Konfigurator zu Alternate):


Idee Nr. 1:

Prozessor: Celeron J1900 steckt auf Mainboard, daher                                    (_0,00 EUR_)
Mainboard: ASROck Q19000M inkl. Intel Celeron J1900                              (_67,90 EUR_)
Lüfter:                 wird mit CPU/Mainboard mitgeliefert                        (_0,00 EUR_)
Speicher:            Crucial DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit      (_14,29 EUR_)
GPU: steckt auf Mainboard                   (_0,00 EUR_)
Festplatte: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB (_49,49 EUR_)
Gehäuse:           Zalman T5, schwarz                             (_24,99 EUR_)
Netzteil:              be quiet! System Power B8 300W         (_35,99 EUR_)
DVD-Brenner:    LG GH24NSD1                                      (_14,99 EUR_)
*Hardware zusammen: 207,65 EUR für Hardware

*+ Win7 Lizenz (_ca. 20 Euro_)
 + Zusammenbau (_99 Euro_)
_*Macht insgesamt: 326,65*_

Klingt ok, aber was kann dieses Mainboard/CPU/GPU (_67,90 EUR) _Ding wirklich? Ist insgesamt auch nicht viel günstiger, als die Kombination aus AMD A6-5400K                                    (_32,49 EUR_) und MSI A68HM-E33 V2                              (_47,99 EUR_) für zusammen für _80,48 EUR_. Ich denke, ich lasse einfach die Windows 10 Lizenz weg, dann wird das Ding ohne BS zusammengeschraubt und dann passt das schon.

*edit*

Nochmal ne Notiz für mich selbst:


Idee Nr. 2:

Prozessor: AMD A6-5400K                                    (_32,49 EUR_)
Mainboard: MSI A68HM-E33 V2                              (_47,99 EUR_)
Lüfter:                 wird mit CPU mitgeliefert                        (_0,00 EUR_)
Speicher:            Crucial DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit      (_14,29 EUR_)
GPU: steckt auf Mainboard                   (_0,00 EUR_)
Festplatte: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB (_49,49 EUR_)
Gehäuse:           Zalman T5, schwarz                             (_24,99 EUR_)
Netzteil:              be quiet! System Power B8 300W         (_35,99 EUR_)
DVD-Brenner:    LG GH24NSD1                                      (_14,99 EUR_)
*Hardware zusammen: 220,23 EUR für Hardware

*+ Win7 Lizenz (_ca. 20 Euro_)
 + Zusammenbau (_99 Euro_)
_*Macht insgesamt: 339,23
*_

Ideen für Änderungen:
- SSD statt HD (+ 30,41 EUR)
- 8 GB Ram statt 4 GB Ram (+ 16.00 EUR)


*edit*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man auch auf Nummer sicher gehen und eine definitiv  starke CPU nehmen. Aber was ich als Inspiration unbedingt überlegen  würde wäre das Gehäuse: es gibt da einige ITX-Modelle inkl. Netzteil,  die nur 30-50€ kosten.



Hab's eben übersehen und nochmal in den Konfigurator geschaut. Das günstigste Gehäuse inkl. Netzteil kostet da leider fast 60 Euro, lohnt sich daher nicht wirklich. Die Auswahl ist da leider sehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (21. Mai 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> + Zusammenbau (_99 Euro_)



WHAT ?

Das ist zu viel in meinen Augen. WENN man da schon den Rechner kauft, wären 50 Euro schon an der Schmerzgrenze. Ich kannte mal einen PC-Laden, der das für 25 Euro angeboten hat WENN man die Hardware dort gekauft hatte.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> WHAT ?
> 
> Das ist zu viel in meinen Augen. WENN man da schon den Rechner kauft, wären 50 Euro schon an der Schmerzgrenze. Ich kannte mal einen PC-Laden, der das für 25 Euro angeboten hat WENN man die Hardware dort gekauft hatte.



Eigentlich schon. Aber die meisten Läden, die das für weniger machen, nehmen dafür mehr für die Hardware. Unter'm Strich kommt das wahrscheinlich ungefähr auf's gleiche raus.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (21. Mai 2016)

Du erwischt mich jetzt etwas auf dem falschen Fuß...aber bei KCN zum Beispiel gibt es für das Budget schon einen Core I3-Allround-Rechner 

Zusammenbau 39,00 Euro !

KCN-Computer Online Shop


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Du erwischt mich jetzt etwas auf dem falschen Fuß...aber bei KCN zum Beispiel gibt es für das Budget schon einen Core I3-Allround-Rechner
> 
> Zusammenbau 39,00 Euro !
> 
> KCN-Computer Online Shop



Sieht erstmal gut aus, aber da sind relativ wenig Daten angegeben. Ich gucke mir das morgen nochmal in Ruhe an, vielleicht ist der Rechner ja tatsächlich ne Alternative.

*edit*

Nach nem genaueren Blick auf das Mainboard (wegen der Anschlüsse) denke ich, das Ding steht ziemlich weit oben auf der Liste. Danke für den Link, von der Firma hab ich bisher noch nichts gehört, merke ich mir aber mal. Das ist auch nicht der einzige Rechner, der nen interessanten Eindruck macht. Diesen hier mit Zusammenbau und 1 TB Platte für finde ich vor allem interessant.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2016)

Das Q1900M ist halt µATX-Bauform, da brauchst du ein µATX-Gehäuse, und es braucht normales DDR3-RAM, kein so-dimm im Vergleich zum 1900-ITX bzw. 1900B-ITX


Den einen PC aus dem letzten link kannst du auch nehmen. Ist halt immer so die Frage, ob ein Produkt namens "super silent" auch wirklich leise ist


----------



## Bonkic (22. Mai 2016)

wie wärs denn vielleicht mit so was?
HP Pavilion 550-128ng Desktop-PC - HP Store Deutschland



AMD Quad-Core A8-7600 APU Prozessor
AMD Radeon R7-Grafikkarte
8 GB DDR3 (1 x 8 GB)
1 TB 7200 U/min SATA

sollte das anforderungsprofil wohl lockerst erfüllen, sieht dazu noch ganz nett aus und ist kompakt.
außerdem bestünde der vorteil, dass alles aus einer hand stammt. das könnte bei etwaigen defekten von vorteil sein.  
ohne windows allerdings.
vielleicht bekommt man das ding (oder ähnliches) sonstwo auch noch günstiger.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Q1900M ist halt µATX-Bauform, da brauchst du ein µATX-Gehäuse, und es braucht normales DDR3-RAM, kein so-dimm im Vergleich zum 1900-ITX bzw. 1900B-ITX
> 
> Den einen PC aus dem letzten link kannst du auch nehmen. Ist halt immer so die Frage, ob ein Produkt namens "super silent" auch wirklich leise ist



Wird wohl kein Markennetzteil sein und sicher nicht lautlos. Ist sicher zwar nicht optimal, aber die 99 Euro Zusammenbau ohne Betriebssystem + Versand bei Alternate sind schon ziemlich viel, auch wenn es da die Option für'n günstiges BeQuiet Netzteil gibt.





Bonkic schrieb:


> wie wärs denn vielleicht mit so was?
> HP Pavilion 550-128ng Desktop-PC - HP Store Deutschland
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht an sich auch gut aus. Ich hab sie eben aber nochmal gefragt wg. Festplatte und sie hätte schon lieber 2 TB und muss sich halt auch noch ne Windows Lizenz dazukaufen (ca. 30 Euro für Win7 inkl. DVD, der aktuelle Rechner läuft noch mit XP), was dann schon 380 Euro + Versand wären. Bestellt hat sie noch nicht, aber ich denke, dieser hier

KCN-Computer Online Shop

mit der 2 TB Festplatte + Zusammenbau + Versand für insgesamt 322,99 Euro wird es wohl werden. Ist zwar nur 'n Zweikerner, aber mein Laptop kann da prozessormäßig auch nicht mehr ('n 3rd Gen i3 mit irgendwas um 2 GHz) und reicht für ähnliche Zwecke (Surfen auf Laptopbildschirm + Youtube + DVD + VLC auf nem FullHD TV) trotzdem völlig aus.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2016)

Und selber zusammenbauen traust Du dir auf keinen Fall zu? Bei den Boards mit integrierter CPU musst du ja nicht mal Kühler montieren, da musst du nur das Gehäuse öffnen, das Board einlegen und festschrauben (RAM am besten schon vorher aufstecken), die HDD(s) und DVD-LW einbauen, Strom+Datenkabel anschließen (alles Idiotensicher) und fertig. Das "schwierigste" dabei ist noch das passende einschieben der hinteren Board-Anschlüsse in das Slotblech   und bei *sehr *kleinen Gehäusen das "schöne" Verlegen der Kabel.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und selber zusammenbauen traust Du dir auf keinen Fall zu? Bei den Boards mit integrierter CPU musst du ja nicht mal Kühler montieren, da musst du nur das Gehäuse öffnen, das Board einlegen und festschrauben (RAM am besten schon vorher aufstecken), die HDD(s) und DVD-LW einbauen, Strom+Datenkabel anschließen (alles Idiotensicher) und fertig. Das "schwierigste" dabei ist noch das passende einschieben der hinteren Board-Anschlüsse in das Slotblech   und bei *sehr *kleinen Gehäusen das "schöne" Verlegen der Kabel.



Nicht wirklich. Vor allem nicht, wenn es nicht um meinen eigenen Rechner geht. Grafikkarte, Speicher oder Laufwerke sind kein größeres Problem, aber als ich das letzte Mal 'n Netzteil eingebaut und alles angeschlossen habe, hab ich stundenlang nur rumgeflucht, weil wegen Kabelsalat und so. Vorsichtig ausgedrückt würde ich sagen, ich bin relativ ungeschickt  Ich kann ein wenig improvisieren, weiß grob, was für Hardware gerade im Umlauf ist, was ich googlen muss, wenn ich was nicht weiß oder wo und wen ich  fragen kann, aber mein handwerkliches Talent hält sich sehr in Grenzen. Ich schraube absolut nicht gerne an Computerinnereien herum, das überlasse ich lieber Leuten, die das besser können, als ich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Mai 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Vor allem nicht, wenn es nicht um meinen eigenen Rechner geht. Grafikkarte, Speicher oder Laufwerke sind kein größeres Problem, aber als ich das letzte Mal 'n Netzteil eingebaut und alles angeschlossen habe, hab ich stundenlang nur rumgeflucht, weil wegen Kabelsalat und so. Vorsichtig ausgedrückt würde ich sagen, ich bin relativ ungeschickt  Ich kann ein wenig improvisieren, weiß grob, was für Hardware gerade im Umlauf ist, was ich googlen muss, wenn ich was nicht weiß oder wo und wen ich  fragen kann, aber mein handwerkliches Talent hält sich sehr in Grenzen. Ich schraube absolut nicht gerne an Computerinnereien herum, das überlasse ich lieber Leuten, die das besser können, als ich.


Da entgeht dir aber voll der Bastel-Spaß. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2016)

Also, es gibt ja ITX-Gehäuse inkl. Netzteil - da hast du dann oft ein spezielles Netzteil mit nur ganz wenigen Kabel, die innen drin sind. iDr nur eines mit 2-3 Steckern für Laufwerke, eines mit dem Hauptstromstecker und eines mit dem Stecker für den 12V-Zusatzstecker des Boards


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, es gibt ja ITX-Gehäuse inkl. Netzteil - da hast du dann oft ein spezielles Netzteil mit nur ganz wenigen Kabel, die innen drin sind. iDr nur eines mit 2-3 Steckern für Laufwerke, eines mit dem Hauptstromstecker und eines mit dem Stecker für den 12V-Zusatzstecker des Boards



Naja Front USB, Front Audio, Start, Reset, Power LED, HDD LED etc. sind trotzdem meist noch dabei und ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, in Mini PCs ist der Kabelsalat wesentlich schlimmer als in Midi Gehäusen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Naja Front USB, Front Audio, Start, Reset, Power LED, HDD LED etc. sind trotzdem meist noch dabei und ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, in Mini PCs ist der Kabelsalat wesentlich schlimmer als in Midi Gehäusen.


 Findest du? ^^  Die Stecker für PW, RS, LED usw. kommen idR von EINEM Kabel, das sich erst ganz zum Schluss aufsplittet - wüsste nicht was da das Problem sein sollte. Und Front-USB: wenn man nur 2 Ports vorne braucht, ist das auch nur EIN Kabel. Front-Audio wiederum brauchen nur rel. wenig Leute, das kann man auch einfach weglassen. Wäre aber auch nur EIN Kabel. und wenn die nun drei genannten Kabel viel zu lang sein sollten, dann drückt man die einfach zur Seite und macht mit einem kleinen Kabelbinder fest, oder man drückst die in einen Bereich zb in einen freien HDD-Schacht oder unter eine HDD/SSD rein, da stören die nicht. 

Es geht ja auch nicht wie bei einem Show-PC darum, dass man die Kabel so "sauber" verlegt, dass man sie bei offenen Gehäuse quasi nicht mehr sieht   die sollen lediglich nicht TOTAL wild quer übers Board laufen oder vor dem Lüfter oder so. Das, was WIRKLICH Probleme in einem kleineren Gehäuse macht, sind idr an sich nur die 3-4 Netzteilkabel eines normalen nicht-modularen Netzteils mit je 2-4 Steckern, die man partout nicht braucht, und dazu dann 50-60cm lange fette Kabelstränge vom Hauptstecker, die man in einem kleinen Gehäuse kaum unterbekommt. Aber das fiele ja weg, wenn man ein ITX-Gehäuse mit eigenem Netzteil nimmt, und bei den anderen 2-4 internen Kabeln sehe ich nun echt kein Problem.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Findest du? ^^  Die Stecker für PW, RS, LED usw. kommen idR von EINEM Kabel, das sich erst ganz zum Schluss aufsplittet - wüsste nicht was da das Problem sein sollte. Und Front-USB: wenn man nur 2 Ports vorne braucht, ist das auch nur EIN Kabel. Front-Audio wiederum brauchen nur rel. wenig Leute, das kann man auch einfach weglassen. Wäre aber auch nur EIN Kabel. und wenn die nun drei genannten Kabel viel zu lang sein sollten, dann drückt man die einfach zur Seite und macht mit einem kleinen Kabelbinder fest, oder man drückst die in einen Bereich zb in einen freien HDD-Schacht oder unter eine HDD/SSD rein, da stören die nicht.
> 
> Es geht ja auch nicht wie bei einem Show-PC darum, dass man die Kabel so "sauber" verlegt, dass man sie bei offenen Gehäuse quasi nicht mehr sieht   die sollen lediglich nicht TOTAL wild quer übers Board laufen oder vor dem Lüfter oder so. Das, was WIRKLICH Probleme in einem kleineren Gehäuse macht, sind idr an sich nur die 3-4 Netzteilkabel eines normalen nicht-modularen Netzteils mit je 2-4 Steckern, die man partout nicht braucht, und dazu dann 50-60cm lange fette Kabelstränge vom Hauptstecker, die man in einem kleinen Gehäuse kaum unterbekommt. Aber das fiele ja weg, wenn man ein ITX-Gehäuse mit eigenem Netzteil nimmt, und bei den anderen 2-4 internen Kabeln sehe ich nun echt kein Problem.



Sag das mal LC Power mit ihrem 1350mi. Wer da mit dem Monster von Front USB 3.0 Kabel noch ein 2,5" und ein 3,5" verbaut bekommt, ist mein persönlicher Held  Es ging Neawulf auch darum, dass er ungeschickt ist und da hilft es nicht gerade, wenn man auf ein Mini Gehäuse geht, denn die sind nicht zwangsweise leichter zusammenzubauen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Sag das mal LC Power mit ihrem 1350mi. Wer da mit dem Monster von Front USB 3.0 Kabel noch ein 2,5" und ein 3,5" verbaut bekommt, ist mein persönlicher Held  Es ging Neawulf auch darum, dass er ungeschickt ist und da hilft es nicht gerade, wenn man auf ein Mini Gehäuse geht, denn die sind nicht zwangsweise leichter zusammenzubauen.


  ich hab das 1320mi neulich für einen PC verbaut, da war das 3.0-Kabel in der Tat recht dick und nahe am Laufwerkschacht, aber mit etwas zur Seite biegen war es dann doch kein Problem. Allerdings wäre es ja dann, wenn es echt GAR nicht oder kaum geht, ein klarer Design-Fehler dieses einen Modelles und nicht ein generelles Problem bei allen Gehäusen dieser Größe, auch wenn die Chance auf so einen Designfehler natürlich dort höher als bei einem Big-Tower ist


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, es gibt ja ITX-Gehäuse inkl. Netzteil - da hast du dann oft ein spezielles Netzteil mit nur ganz wenigen Kabel, die innen drin sind. iDr nur eines mit 2-3 Steckern für Laufwerke, eines mit dem Hauptstromstecker und eines mit dem Stecker für den 12V-Zusatzstecker des Boards



Käme irgendwann mal auf nen Versuch an. Ich sollte wirklich mal meinen alten Rechner ausbuddeln und das Ding solange auseinander- und wieder zusammensetzen, bis ich es blind kann. Dann würde ich mich wahrscheinlich auch an den Aufbau eines komplett neuen Rechners herantrauen.


----------

